# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  5 أطعمة تساعد على التركيز في العمل

## hazem mohamed

1- القليل من الكافيين يحسن من قدرتك على التركيز؛ ولكن بإعتدال. الإفراط في تناول الكافيين يسبب القلق وعدم القدرة على التركيز.

2- ملعقة سكر واحدة يمكن أن تعطي دماغك الدفعة التي تبحث عنها، بالرغم من أن التأثيرات قصيرة الأجل.

3- الأفوكادو لا تساعد على خفض الكولوستيرول السيئ فقط بل وتقلل من خطر تعزيز الترسبات في مجرى الدم وتثير قوة دماغك.

4- حفنة من المكسرات غير المملحة أو البذور غنية بمانعات التأكسد والبروتين الضروري للدماغ. المكسرات والبذور يساعدان على حماية الدماغ من تراجع الوظائف الإدراكية.

5- تناول الخضار الورقية الخضراء مثل السبانخ والقرنبيط واللفت والبقدونس والكرنب الصغير والسلق يحافظ على حدة التفكير، بفضل الكمية العالية من حامض الفوليك.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

